# Tapioca cheesecake



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

Anyone ever heard of this? A friend of mine called, saying that a coworker of hers asked for this for his birthday... apparently he had this years ago and has been looking for it ever since. We threw around a couple of ideas of how to do it, but I wondered if this was something anyone else has heard of... in which case I'd love to hear how to do it before we go making up our own... Thanks!!!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I can't think of any such recipe in any of my books, sorry. Hopefully someone else will come thru for you.


----------

